# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Pull-A-Part

## Pete

Oklahoman reporting the business is relocating and selling their 14.77 acres for $6.45M.

The biggest issue is the access.  You have I-40 to the north, the railroad to the west, the OG&E substation to the east, and the river to the south.  The only way in or out is on SE 15th and that road does not have an interchange with Shields.

This property would be much more appealing if the city had not traded OG&E that land for the substation.  Remember, that was part of the deal to get them to move for the convention center.



https://oklahoman.com/article/563827...o-new-location

----------


## d-usa

That could have been a good stadium spot...

----------


## catcherinthewry

> That could have been a good stadium spot...


Nope. Horrible access.

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

I haven’t followed this closely. Is this OG&E substation recently placed there? If so, why would you put utility infrastructure on the banks of a river that you’re trying to develop? If not, what’s next for it?

----------


## Pete

> I haven’t followed this closely. Is this OG&E substation recently placed there? If so, why would you put utility infrastructure on the banks of a river that you’re trying to develop? If not, what’s next for it?


Yes, the city traded them that land so they would move their substation from the site of the new convention center.

Happened in the last couple of years.

----------


## Pete

^

In that second photo you can see how the Pull-A-Part property sits down below both Sheilds and the railroad line.

The former city property is actually highly more desirable because it has much more river frontage and doesn't border the railroad.

----------


## Colbafone

Its almost as if a lot of times, decision makers in our city make moves with almost no foresight. This entire piece of land, including the substation COULD be a really cool spot. I get that getting to it can be weird, but if you were to build some sort of destination there, that wouldn't really matter. Instead, in the travesty that was finding a place for the CC, we sold GREAT POTENTIAL real estate on the river for a freakin substation that, in all likelihood, could have been put on any number of close by city owned spots.


So, I suppose its cool that Pull-A-Part is moving. But what, in all reality, can go here? Would the city make this a park, being so close to the substation? Would any private developer want this land? For a non destination, this is going to be a pretty tough sell. Retail would die here. Housing is too cut off, I feel. 

Maybe, once the Co-Op gets developed, someone could build a pedestrian bridge over I-40 to connect to this land and have a cool park here or something? I highly doubt anyone would want to pay for that though. So, I guess, soccer fields it is then? Which is cool, I guess.

----------


## shawnw

With the limited access, and the low likelihood of improving that limited access because railroads and highways, this entire stretch would have been nearly perfect for on-river housing, with maybe a few retail spots that front the trail for trail users but also serve the residents (e.g. small restaurant, bike shop, etc). It still could I suppose even with the substation, but that was definitely a curious call.

----------


## Colbafone

> With the limited access, and the low likelihood of improving that limited access because railroads and highways, this entire stretch would have been nearly perfect for on-river housing, with maybe a few retail spots that front the trail for trail users but also serve the residents (e.g. small restaurant, bike shop, etc). It still could I suppose even with the substation, but that was definitely a curious call.


Do you think housing could be successful here being surrounded by, the substation, the railway, and I-40? I suppose the silver lining for it would be it sits below all of that.

----------


## shawnw

Yes, for those that have an active lifestyle, but want a city location that "feels" and kind of is a tad secluded.

----------


## Colbafone

> Yes, for those that have an active lifestyle, but want a city location that "feels" and kind of is a tad secluded.


Being right on the river would be pretty awesome. Man, between this and Penn Square, we could really use more pedestrian only access/bridges, lol.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'm glad that Pull A Part is going byebye. Another huge auto lot that is a serious impediment to development is the auto auction facility that's visible from 44 right by the river near SW 15th Street. There's easy access there (unlike pull a part) and it would be a great place for on river development. Not to mention it's just a stain seeing those hundreds of cars from 44.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm glad that Pull A Part is going byebye. Another huge auto lot that is a serious impediment to development is the auto auction facility that's visible from 44 right by the river near SW 15th Street. There's easy access there (unlike pull a part) and it would be a great place for on river development. Not to mention it's just a stain seeing those hundreds of cars from 44.


I attend that auction time to time and it’s going nowhere nor does it need to. There are plenty of other areas of the river edges to develop.

----------


## d-usa

> Nope. Horrible access.


If the city builds city owned stuff there, I would think they could also build improved city owned access on city owned streets?

Its not going to go there obviously, but it seems the city would have more options for something like that than a private developer?

----------


## gopokes88

City should buy it and build me a paradise lagoon

----------


## HOT ROD

> I haven’t followed this closely. Is this OG&E substation recently placed there? If so, why would you put utility infrastructure on the banks of a river that you’re trying to develop? If not, what’s next for it?


I wondered this from the very beginning. Why not put it close to the freeway or something; you know where we wont be developing, ever. ... why put it near the river at all?

----------


## kukblue1

> That could have been a good stadium spot...


First thing I thought of too actually.  Not the greatest of locations but you could create a nice little spot on the river.  Create some walkway to the park.  I guess there already a walkway along the river that will go to lower scissortail  park. It does connect to bricktown also but that would be a bit of a walk.  Then again maybe you shuttle buses or something day of the game.   How much is this land compared to what they were planning just to the north at the old steel mill.

----------


## d-usa

The city owned part of it before the substation switch I think?

----------


## Laramie

Went in there some years ago with a friend; they charge an admission fee just to enter.  All I can say, it's a mechanic's dream and a visitors nightmare.

This site has got to be toxic with all that probably seeped into the ground over the years.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

^^^^

I don't think so. Modern yards (such as Pull-A-Part would be considered) drain and recycle all the fluids they can get out of the cars before they put them in the yard. What might leak out during disassembly in the yard is probably less than 10% of what the car came in with. Much of that small amount could evaporate into the atmosphere, and the yards nowadays can be constructed where the top 18 to 24 inches are all that needs to be scraped and hauled away.

----------


## Laramie

> ^^^^
> 
> I don't think so. Modern yards (such as Pull-A-Part would be considered) drain and recycle all the fluids they can get out of the cars before they put them in the yard. What might leak out during disassembly in the yard is probably less than 10% of what the car came in with. Much of that small amount could evaporate into the atmosphere, and the yards nowadays can be constructed where the top 18 to 24 inches are all that needs to be scraped and hauled away.


Thanks for the information about less toxins on that parcel.

----------


## rezman

> City should buy it and build me a paradise lagoon


How about the city buys it,   trades it to U-Haul,   and then they can build their intersection  . Ha!

----------


## snark0leptic

> How about the city buys it,   trades it to U-Haul,   and then they can build their intersection  …. Ha!


And a 1st and 2nd round draft pick in 2021.

----------


## Pete

> And a 1st and 2nd round draft pick in 2021.


And a pothole to be named later.

----------


## snark0leptic

> And a pothole to be named later.


And a TPE (TIF Payout Exception) that unlike the Thunder, the City would not let expire.

I think I've wrung enough out of this...

----------


## Richard at Remax

Seems like a very short sided approach to build the substation along the banks of the river. Seems like prime real estate for the future.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Seems like a very short sided approach to build the substation along the banks of the river. Seems like prime real estate for the future.


the access to this entire site makes large scale development very very problematic   if not impossible

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> the access to this entire site makes large scale development very very problematic   if not impossible


The access is no issue when it comes to large scale developments. They can make new access if the will is there.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> The access is no issue when it comes to large scale developments. They can make new access if the will is there.


really   where would that be??

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> really   where would that be??


oh please it is done all the time in major cities. Pay attention next time you are in a major city and you will know their road networks are far more complex than OKC's. It is possible.

----------


## d-usa

We invented bridges at some point in the past.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> We invented bridges at some point in the past.


Bridges, tunnels, and marvels of modern engineering. China can build a 30 mile bridge into the ocean and Norway can build a 30 mile undersea tunnel with underground directional interchanges but we can't build access to this site. LOL

----------


## jonny d

> Bridges, tunnels, and marvels of modern engineering. China can build a 30 mile bridge into the ocean and Norway can build a 30 mile undersea tunnel with underground directional interchanges but we can't build access to this site. LOL


Oklahoma developers have proven unwilling to do certain things, especially without state or city assistance. More ambitious developers don't develop here, so we get stuck with developers not wanting to try.

----------


## Rover

> Oklahoma developers have proven unwilling to do certain things, especially without state or city assistance. More ambitious developers don't develop here, so we get stuck with developers not wanting to try.


Developers dont develop if buyers dont buy. Dont blame the developers. Blame the many in OK who wont pay a penny more than they absolutely have to.  For the most part, developers reflect demand.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Developers don’t develop if buyers don’t buy. Don’t blame the developers. Blame the many in OK who won’t pay a penny more than they absolutely have to.  For the most part, developers reflect demand.


The main issue I think is the demand is not there for building access to this site but what BS is suggesting it can't be done is not true.

The standards in Oklahoma are seemingly rising. There needs to be more money flowing this state. California has a virtual river of money flowing through and it's incredible how much people spend there. It takes me months to buy a designer shirt at Barney's and the person in front of has 20 items and paying the bill that looks like a receipt with a black card is 10 more behind me is the norm. Oklahoma needs more money and better paying jobs here.

I also have noticed waaaaaaay more nicer cars on the road here than I did before I moved.

----------


## hoya

I think their asking price is way too high.  That's over $400,000 an acre, and this land has very limited access.  Land on the other side of the river is significantly cheaper, and doesn't have the access issues.

----------


## Pete



----------


## jn1780

Realistically speaking. Adding on and off ramps to 15th street from shields is the only option. No one is going to spend the money to build a tunnel or a super large bridge structure. I assume access would have to come from cotton mill site which also has access issues. Also, dealing with the railroad is a pain in the but. A mountain is probably  an easier problem to overcome then RR company.

----------


## Pete

Nothing happening here yet:

----------


## baralheia

To the best of my knowledge, they own the 22-acre property at 2501 S High Ave (on the NW corner of SE 25th and S High Ave). County Assessor records show that both the old and new locations are owned by separate LLCs that share the same PO box number. Google Maps Street View from April 2019 shows that they had graded the site and were in the process of installing the same type of fencing as is at their old location, and they were spreading gravel too. I'll have to roll by there on my way home from work one day and see what's going on.

----------


## Pete

^

That property at 25th and S. High has been completely cleared but not paved; at least not last time I went by there.

----------


## amocore

Hello,
I am not sure it is the best forum but it the closest one to talk about the big Pull a Part salvage yard close to the old cotton mill.

It may not move anymore. The place was scheduled for sale after a move of the activity on S High and 25th but the city wants a lot of updates to this land before the move is allowed (like retention ponds). It may be too costly for the owner to move now.
So they may sell the new yard and stay at the old one if the money makes sense.

----------


## Pete

This is a recent aerial of their property at 25th & S. High.

You can see not much has been done, so I suspect they will not be relocating any time soon.

----------


## AlvarezK

Its been a bit since I've heard anything about this Pete, any updates?

----------


## Pete

> Its been a bit since I've heard anything about this Pete, any updates?


No.

I believe they are still trying to sell this property but it has poor access and they are asking too much.

----------


## shawnw

hopefully no buried batteries

----------


## riflesforwatie

This area's access problems are certainly severe and my guess is that environmental remediation might be tough, too. Obviously the swap for the OG&E substation land didn't help. But I think a lot of blame has to go to I-40. I don't know where else you could have put the highway but it's what really cripples development along the Oklahoma River. What the city has achieved in the Boathouse District is in spite of the highway's location post-rebuild, not because of it.

----------


## Pete

^

And the Boathouse District still suffers greatly by being cut off by I-40.

Money keeps being poured into this area but apart from the Regatta Festival and a few other events, it seems dead every time I go down there.

Bar K should help but I'm not sure the increased traffic will translate into more activity at the other facilities.

----------


## Zuplar

> ^
> 
> And the Boathouse District still suffers greatly by being cut off by I-40.
> 
> Money keeps being poured into this area but apart from the Regatta Festival and a few other events, it seems dead every time I go down there.
> 
> Bar K should help but I'm not sure the increased traffic will translate into more activity at the other facilities.


I actually stopped taking out of towners down there because of it almost always being dead unless there is an event.

----------


## Pete

I took this the other day; almost completely deserted:

----------


## Pete

When Pull-a-Part put their property up for sale a few years ago, the plan was to relocate to another parcel on the NW corner of SW 25th & High.  Work had started there but stopped some time ago.

I noticed yesterday that that land on High is now for sale, so Pull-a-Part isn't going anywhere anytime soon.

----------

